# Curious about Tiel prices, U.S.



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

We (I am the female, you know, the better half..lol..of our Aviary) 
are in northern Minnesota, There is a wide range of cockatiel prices, depending on family circumstances, (people that are selling their pet bird)
And of course breeder & pet store prices.

The pet stores I have been in, sell their cockatiels for $115 & higher,
Breeders are generally $50 to $150 for a hand-fed baby,
And the pet re-homers are generally much lower.
(colors do not seem to be a big factor for prices)

I am Extremely curious what kind of prices are around the country, in different states, for pet stores & breeders, & re-homers.

Please share what you have seen for prices in your state & wether or not the birds actually sell for that price, & if color does influence the price.
Thank You


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I don't live in America nor am I American,
I live in Great Britain lol when I bought my Cockatiel I paid £38 for her from a Petshop!
I got my other bird free cos the owner wanted rid of him shame for her but good news for me


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam not in the States but I find that mutation does affect the price. I payed $175.00 for Spike that is with tax , this included a dna test. Spike was also hand fed.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

It really depends on so many factors."Common"birds and mutations are cheaper than"fancies".Parent raised and/or fed is cheaper than handfed/raised.Plus regional factors may apply.Where I live a"silver"may go for almost $300usd because there are so few around here.I've only seen one advertised.White faces are as common as lutinos and normal greys and are fairly cheap,but a white face pearl pied will run you just under $200 usd.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...I am in Florida where birds are cheap...any type because of our climate which is very adaptable to most species of birds and breeding.

Pricing varies so much. 

Shops want either out of the nest or handfeds and *wholesale prices* range from $15-25 out of the nest to $35-45 for weaned. Wild parent raised birds are $20-25.00 wholesale. Breeder birds range from $25-50.00 

The most common mutations sold locally are all of the normal (orange cheek patch) mutations and WF. Mark-up in petshops is 50% of the weaned wholsale price. Many smaller and hobby breeders advertise and sell from $25-$75.00 retail. Some try for more, but competition is stiff and they usually barter prices.

I work with most of the normal mutations and several rare mutations. The rares are: Dominant silver, dominant Yellow Cheek, pastelface, falows, and recently sold my emeralds. I used to ship the rares worldwide and sold them wholesale from $75-150 in quantity. If it is just one rare it can vary between $95-150 depending on the bird. If it is a breeder wanting to work with new mutations them it is $75 each for 6 or more.

As to the normal mutations I had taken a break from breeding in 3/2005 due to health reasons. I recently set up pairs and have a bunch of babies now. Many pairs are on their 2nd. clutch. Of the young produced they were from some of my favorite pairs and there are babies that I want to hold back and work with over the next few generations. I have sold some of the remaining babies for $25 each out of the next for them to hold back to pair with their best young for future pairs.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cockatiels can be sold from $30-400 here. (more expensive mostly in pet shops)

But I got Jasper & Squeak for like $30 each. The most we've paid for a Cockatiel is $150. The rest have been under $100.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here at pet shops prices vary widely I think it has a lot to do with only having 2 pet shops in town that sells birds, and the mutations 

pet Smart being one of our only 2 pet shops that sell birds - I've only seen a tiel there once ( i don't go often) it was a normal pearl 140.00 I sold mine for around $65 - parent raised 

The other one is a privately owned family pet shop their prices are all 100.00 and up even a grey is in the 100 dollar range 

I sell mine based on Mutations, and rarity in our area I sold my Silver Pearl Pied /Emerald for $100.00 - parent raised but friendly 

this breeding season all my tiels will be hand fed and when I sell them the prices will be factored on Hand fed, Mutation, blood line and how rare they are in my area 

re-homes in my state on any type of bird is outrageous and most of them are up in age and they want the original price they paid for the bird (no cage no nothing) sometimes i'll come across more "sensible" re homing fees But majority of the time I can go and buy a just weaned baby (doesn't even need to be hand fed) FOR the same exact price they want for the bird on craigs list ,


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Im a breeder in Elkhart IN. I sell all of mine for $70 each hand fed and any color. I work at a pet store that sells cockatiels for $100 any color. I have seen the whitefaces for up to $120. In a small town pet store.


----------



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi the prices we have seen over here in the uk do vary tremendously , we paid £40 for two tiels and a cage from a private seller , £35 for 1 from a pet shop , £60.00 for our latest addition , but have seen prices as crazily low as £12 each , but they were a flock of aviary birds .
Suppose its the same over there , you get what you pay for really , Mutation does not seem to make a lot of diference but the biggest variant we have found , is , aviary , pet shop , private or breeder , but the prices vary from breeder to breeder depending on parent /hand reared


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

I live in Northern California. My newest cockatiel is a baby and Ihave only had her about a month. She is a whiteface pied and I paid $110. She was handfed and VERY friendly. I got her from a reputable bird shop. They are advertised here often on craigslist and kijiji for an average of about $50 for a "normal" grey and the prices go up based on the mutation. Seems like they are typically $100 or so for anything other than a grey.

Vicki


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

I live in Ohio and at the local pet shops like PetSupermarket, they can go for $30, they do seem to charge more for different mutations but they rarely have anything...er... "Special"

I got my bird from a small petshop and spent about $130 for him, the cage and food. He was around $70-80.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

I got Halley in Massachusetts, at a privately/locally-owned pet store. So he was much cheaper than the ones I see at petstores now. Normal grays, if I remember correctly, were $50-60, while different mutations were higher. Halley (pied) was $75, and lutinos were $90-100.

But now, I hardly see cockatiels at pet stores for under $120.

I got Echo directly from a breeder. She's a whiteface and I paid $65 for her. I had found this breeder online and made arrangements to pick up Echo at a bird fair nearby. There, the breeder was actually charging more for her birds (I guess under the assumption that you'd pay more if you actually saw the little babies in front of you) but of course gave me the original price, since that's how I'd found her.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I've seen prices in stores here in the pacific north west range from $89 to $139. Petsmart doesn't differentiate price by mutations but the smaller stores do. Regular breeders sell a whiteface for about $75 to 80 hand fed. Normals for $35 to $45 hand fed. people who are just trying to sell a pet sometimes try to get too much because they are putting a sentimental value on their bird.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

After reading everybodyelses' posts,I'm just so freaking happy to live in a area that has the highest cost of living in the US.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

LMAO 
Sorry, RG


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't feel too bad RG, New Jersey isn't much better, either. Everything here is silly expensive, including birds! I have seen some in chain pet stores go for $150, for a normal grey. I haven't seen any special varieties there, and there are not many local breeders where I am. :wacko:


----------

